# Adottare un cane



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2014)

Allora ragazzi ho bisogno della vostra esperienza.. ho intenzione con la donna di prendere / adottare un cagnolino... sono orientato verso un Carlino ... 
qualcuno di voi ha esperienza in merito ? premetto che amo i gatti ... 

Qualcuno di voi ha o ha avuto questo tipo di razza ??? o anche ha semplicemente qualche consiglio da darmi ?? 

fatemi sapere


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Dicembre 2014)

Presi una cagnolina coi miei coinquilini. Dato che non potevamo permetterci razze costose  prendemmo una bastardina da una vecchietta del paese, che raccoglie i vari cani che i padroni non possono tenere e li regali in cambio di piccole offerte.

Comunque, il primo consiglio è: comprati un cane da appartamento. La mia pur essendo di media taglia, era un incrocio tra un bracco e qualcos'altro... non sapeva e non riusciva a stare in casa, certe cose proprio non le imparava
Penso che il carlino vada bene, a me non piace molto perchè sta troppo sulle sue... 

Una volta che lo hai preso portalo dal veterinario, per mettergli il chip e fargli la sverminazione e mi sembra i vaccini, che sono 3.... uno a settimana. Però penso tu riesca a trovare cuccioli già chippati e sverminati. Se devi fare i vaccini vai da un veterinario affidabile, quello dove andammo noi fu un ladro peggio della Juve, ci scroccò tipo 30 euro a vaccino, quando altri veterinari si prendono anche menò della metà.


----------



## Renegade (2 Dicembre 2014)

Innanzitutto ottima scelta l'adozione, perché talvolta ci sono cani tremendamente migliori di quelli di razza. Checché se ne dica, i bastardini sono più intelligenti, te lo posso assicurare. Ho esperienza sia con loro che con cani di razza, ne sono un amante.

Quanto al Carlino, è una razza non ingombrante, dipende anche dallo spazio di cui disponi. Va sicuramente bene in ogni luogo, ma devo rammentarti che i cagnolini di taglia piccola, per quanto non sembri, siano i più difficili con cui avere a che fare. Difatti tendono ad abbaiare tremendamente di più e ad avere un'energia sopra la media rispetto alle altre taglie. Per avere cani di questo tipo bisogna avere una personalità spiccata verso lo sfruttamento delle proprie energie, bisogna essere attivi ed avere una componente di pazienza in grado da saperlo trattare. 

Il Carlino, comunque, oltre all'iperattività è fragilissimo a livello di salute. Oltre ai problemi respiratori, va seguito con un'alimentazione particolare perché la minima porzione sbagliata di cibo lo induce al sovrappeso e, successivamente, a problemi cardiovascolari.

Vuoi sapere come la penso? Nonostante ami qualunque cane, io tendo sempre ad evitare razze di piccola taglia. Magari non siete abituati ai cani e pensate che con un cane di taglia piccola le cose siano più facili, ma in realtà non è affatto così. Sono i più impegnativi e fastidiosi.

I migliori a livello caratteriale e comportamentale restano le razze di taglia grande, anche se la cosa migliore da fare è dirigersi sempre su taglie medie, o al massimo medio grandi. Per intenderci, Labrador, Pastore Tedesco, Golden Retriever, classici. Sono i migliori a livello complessivo e di gestione.

Però ripeto, dipende sempre da voi. Dalla vostra personalità e le vostre abitudini. Dovete scegliere il cane in base a questo o vi troverete incompatibili. 

Se vuoi un consiglio, per l'adozione evita un cane di razza. Prendi un buon incrocio, o un meticco che più meticcio non si può. Spesso capitano cani che nonostante privi di pedigree abbiano una bellezza ed un'apparenza migliori dei cani di razza. Inoltre, lo dico per esperienza personale, sono decisamente più intelligenti. E tendono ad eseguire meglio i comandi qualora volessi addestrarli, così come tendono a non avere una personalità specifica ma ad adattarsi a te, dandoti tutto. Un po' come Bonaventura con il Milan, dai.

Se invece persisti sulle razze, io ti sconsiglio le taglie piccole. Vai sulle medie. Se vuoi un cane cane per eccellenza, completo, il consiglio principale è un Golden Retriever. Io ho un Golden, un Pastore Tedesco ed un meticcio. Non esistono cani migliori, a mio avviso, a livello di completezza.


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Dicembre 2014)

il mio consiglio e' : 

vai in un canile comunale , sono gia' chippati e vaccinati , faresti sicuramente una buona cosa per te e per il cagnolino che sicuramente ti sta' gia' aspettando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie raga , premetto che la scelta del Carlino è dovuta alla dimensione dell appartamento che occupo ora per lavoro.. un bilocale normalissimo che non può " contenere " cani di grossa taglia e poi per la donna che ovviamente vuole un cane " piccolo " ... se fosse per me prenderei un elefante da guardia ..

detto questo sto pensando bene anche al tempo da dedicarci io per lavoro suonando ovunque sono pochissimo a casa e quindi se ne occuperebbe la donna... è una cosa che devo capire bene


----------



## Morghot (2 Dicembre 2014)

Bè è banale ma come già han detto per prima cosa dipende tanto se hai o non hai il giardino, visto che parli di cagnolino penso vogliate tenerlo in casa quindi per forza di cose è meglio un cane piccolo medio/piccolo.

Il carlino è bellissimo, che io sappia richiede abbastanza attenzione e cure (non che qualunque altro cane non le richieda però il carlino un po' di più per i motivi scritti da renegade) ma basta che ti informi e valuti bene il tutto!

Purtroppo ho sempre avuto i cani in giardino quindi non so proprio come si comportano in casa, e immagino sia tutta un altra storia!

Io dico sempre di informarsi bene ma poi son il primo che predica bene e razzola male ; 3 anni fa dopo la morte dell'adorato cockerino spagnolo mi son detto "ora ci pensiamo attentamente e con calma, poi decidiamo cosa fare (perchè senza cane non so stare)"... un giorno un amica di famiglia ci dice che c'è questo signore che sta dando via l'ultimo maschio della cucciolata, andiamo a vederlo e lo portiamo a casa ... era il più piccolo e bruttino di tutti, ora che è cresciuto è l'opposto, il vecchio padrone/allevatore lo invidia visibilmente.
Un pastore belga malinois da lavoro, dire che è iperattivo è poco, col senno di poi ammetto che era meglio lasciarlo a qualcuno che avrebbe potuto addestrarlo meglio e farlo rendere per quello che è, un cane da lavoro appunto, però ormai lo amo incondizionatamente anche se a volte vorrei ucciderlo io stesso 

Ecco tutta questa inutile pappardella e mi è venuto in mente un consiglio, anche se di taglia piccola cerca in tutti i modi di fargli fare un corso di addestramento da cucciolo, qui si chiamano puppy class o qualcosa del genere, è davvero utilissimo così fin da piccolino impara i comandi basi e impara a star con altri cani e persone!


----------



## Renegade (2 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie raga , premetto che la scelta del Carlino è dovuta alla dimensione dell appartamento che occupo ora per lavoro.. un bilocale normalissimo che non può " contenere " cani di grossa taglia e poi per la donna che ovviamente vuole un cane " piccolo " ... se fosse per me prenderei un elefante da guardia ..
> 
> detto questo sto pensando bene anche al tempo da dedicarci io per lavoro suonando ovunque sono pochissimo a casa e quindi se ne occuperebbe la donna... è una cosa che devo capire bene



Capisco, Lollo, immaginavo. Però allora riduco il mio consiglio a questo: scegli un'altro cane della stessa taglia. Il Carlino è troppo fragile, troppo iperattivo e troppo impegnativo. 

Io a sto punto, visto che non puoi avere un bel cane di razza per ovvi motivi, ti consiglierei di virare su un incrocio, che poi sarebbe l'ideale se scegli l'adozione. Tutti i cani di taglia piccola di razza non sono un granché proprio per i motivi complessivi che ti ho esplicato ponendo in esempio il Carlino. Anche se immagino la tua ragazza voglia qualcosa di grazioso, come per natura quando una donna sceglie il cane. Ma non è detto che i meticci siano brutti. E' un tabu da sfatare.


----------



## Renegade (2 Dicembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> [...]



Morghot il tuo discorso mi fa pensare... E' sempre tragico quando muore un cane. Perché va via una parte di te. Non voglio paragonarlo alla morte di un parente, ma credo abbia la stessa ridondanza. Un cane è un membro della famiglia a tutti gli effetti, vive con te, accumula la tua stessa esperienza ed il suo carattere si forma di pari passo col tuo.

Inoltre il cane che hai scelto è altresì impegnativo, è vero. Ma voglio accomodare il discorso ponendolo in questo senso: Nessun cane nasce con un compito preciso da svolgere o con qualcosa in cui eccelle. Un cane, per prima cosa, è un compagno con cui condividere tante cose. E la condivisione, forse, è il reale scopo del cane. Lui impara da te e tu da lui. Il punto è questo.

Comunque, ragazzi, se ne avete la possibilità prendeteli i cani. Sono qualcosa di eccezionale. Sarà che ne sono un amante ma sono uno dei pochi che semplicemente guardandoli negli occhi si commuove ancora.


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> il mio consiglio e' :
> 
> vai in un canile comunale , sono gia' chippati e vaccinati , faresti sicuramente una buona cosa per te e per il cagnolino che sicuramente ti sta' gia' aspettando.



.


----------



## Morghot (2 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Morghot il tuo discorso mi fa pensare... E' sempre tragico quando muore un cane. Perché va via una parte di te. Non voglio paragonarlo alla morte di un parente, ma credo abbia la stessa ridondanza. Un cane è un membro della famiglia a tutti gli effetti, vive con te, accumula la tua stessa esperienza ed il suo carattere si forma di pari passo col tuo.
> 
> Inoltre il cane che hai scelto è altresì impegnativo, è vero. Ma voglio accomodare il discorso ponendolo in questo senso: Nessun cane nasce con un compito preciso da svolgere o con qualcosa in cui eccelle. Un cane, per prima cosa, è un compagno con cui condividere tante cose. E la condivisione, forse, è il reale scopo del cane. Lui impara da te e tu da lui. Il punto è questo.
> 
> Comunque, ragazzi, se ne avete la possibilità prendeteli i cani. Sono qualcosa di eccezionale. Sarà che ne sono un amante ma sono uno dei pochi che semplicemente guardandoli negli occhi si commuove ancora.


Ti quoto alla grande, purtroppo so cosa vuol dire perdere un parente stretto (padre) e anche se generano vuoti imparagonabili il cane è comunque parte della famiglia, è sempre come perdere un pezzettino di te.

Hai ragione anche sul discorso del ruolo del cane, lo dicevo perchè con me lo vedo molto limitato, avrebbe bisogno di molta più attività fisica e addestramento... io quando posso lo porto a spasso (a fatica ahimè), lo faccio correre, gli lancio di tutto ecc ecc, però si capisce che non gli basta! 
Diciamo che si deve accontentare ... ma hai ragione quando dici che l'importante è la condivisione aldilà di tutto!


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2014)

Pensaci bene a prendere un cane, loro ti offrono il loro cuore, se pensi di prenderlo e lasciarlo poi in casa gli fai del male e basta.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Dicembre 2014)

se vuoi prendere un cane, cerca di adottarlo da un canile, ci sono tantissimi cani alla ricerca di una famiglia soprattutto in italia... Ma pensaci bene! un cane a bisogno di affetto e di qualcuno che si occupa di lui... con un cane non puoi più essere "libero" e devi sempre prevedere le cose in anticipo... vacanze, serate, etc... Un cane richiede anche tanto lavoro, l'educazione di un cane non é banale e ci vuole tempo e pazienza.. Da quando ho un cane, la mia vita é cambiata! in positivo intendo, tanto amore e tante coccole, passeggiate, risate...tutto.. ma devi rinunciare a certe cose anche... Un cane non deve essere qualcosa d'improvvisato, ma ragionato... Poi per la taglia del cane, dipende, puoi anche prendere un cane grande e vivere in un piccolo appartamento, basta che lo porti fuori a sfogarsi, poi certo dipende... se t'interessa ti posso dare un contatto Facebook di associazioni per cani che cercano famiglie per cani in tutta italia.... organizzano trasporto e tutto il resto... cmq il carlino é una razza abbastanza fragile, che non é per niente indipendente, vuole sempre stare con te, richiede cure specifiche quotidiane, cucciolo é spesso iperattivo....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie raga , premetto che la scelta del Carlino è dovuta alla dimensione dell appartamento che occupo ora per lavoro.. un bilocale normalissimo che non può " contenere " cani di grossa taglia e poi per la donna che ovviamente vuole un cane " piccolo " ... se fosse per me prenderei un elefante da guardia ..
> 
> detto questo sto pensando bene anche al tempo da dedicarci io per lavoro *suonando ovunque sono pochissimo a casa e quindi se ne occuperebbe la donna... è una cosa che devo capire bene*



Lascia perdere sto Carlino e tutti gli altri bastardini che ti hanno proposto,
Date le tue lunghe assenze l'unica soluzione e un eunuco di pura razza persiana.

Mi raccomando verifica bene la purezza dell'eunuco, 

fai un test, se quanto torni a casa la tua compagna è annoiata e nervosa, l'eunuco è perfetto
se invece la trovi calma e rilassata sostituiscilo immediatamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Dicembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Pensaci bene a prendere un cane, loro ti offrono il loro cuore, se pensi di prenderlo e lasciarlo poi in casa gli fai del male e basta.



Concordo. E per me questo discorso vale a prescindere dalla taglia. I cani devono essere liberi di correre, saltare e annusare in giro quello che vogliono. Entrare e uscire di casa più o meno quando lo desiderano. Per questo hanno bisogno di grandi spazi aperti, e il luogo ideale è una villa con ampio giardino oppure un piccolo paese dove può andarsene liberamente in giro. 
Prendersi un cane per farlo uscire solo, se va bene, due orette al giorno (al guinzaglio) per fargli fare i bisogni lo trovo estremamente crudele.

L'adozione è una scelta saggia perché lo salvi da una prigione. Su internet e facebook ci sono tante associazioni dell'ENPA (magari anche nella tua città), puoi farti un giro e guardare se trovi un cucciolo di tuo gradimento. Solitamente te li danno in pre affido, già sterilizzati e microchippati.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

secondo me se non hai un giardino dove poterlo fare stare e sei in appartamento ti conviene prendere un gatto. 

oppure un cane di piccola taglia, tipo chihuauha.


----------



## smallball (28 Dicembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me se non hai un giardino dove poterlo fare stare e sei in appartamento ti conviene prendere un gatto.
> 
> oppure un cane di piccola taglia, tipo chihuauha.


anche il bastardino va bene


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2014)

Anche io, tempo fa, stavo pensando di adottare un cane...poi però Robinho è voluto tornare in Brasile...


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche io, tempo fa, stavo pensando di adottare un cane...poi però Robinho è voluto tornare in Brasile...



Morto


----------

